
Mistakes Web Developers Should Avoid When Using JWTs for Authentication - based2
https://www.ducktypelabs.com/5-mistakes-web-developers-should-avoid-when-using-jwts-for-authentication/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/fwm8wc/5_mistak...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/fwm8wc/5_mistakes_web_developers_should_avoid_when_using/)

